# Karate classes



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi

We are due to move to the Paphos area in January, and i would like to know if anyone could reccommend a good karate club in the area? Our children who are 10 & 9 years old have been taking karate lessons for 5 years.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Hi
> 
> We are due to move to the Paphos area in January, and i would like to know if anyone could reccommend a good karate club in the area? Our children who are 10 & 9 years old have been taking karate lessons for 5 years.
> 
> ...


There is a club called the Shogun Karate club at Emba.
I believe they ahve all sorts of events going on there.
Also there are many other Karate clubs in the area, you see them advertised everywhere so I am sure you will have no problem finding one that is right for your family.

Regards Veronica


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*martial art classes*

Hi , A good way to find out info for any of these clubs , just go into the main Police station for the area . There is not much they do not know about . That is what i do anyway and the Police are not normally far out on there info .

regards peter:


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

peterwalter3000 said:


> Hi , A good way to find out info for any of these clubs , just go into the main Police station for the area . There is not much they do not know about . That is what i do anyway and the Police are not normally far out on there info .
> 
> regards peter:


must try that. I'd love to get my boys, 3+4 into karate but not sure where does it for little uns...?


----------



## allie (Jan 5, 2009)

*instructors*

hi.thinking about moving to cyprus, and wondered if you new of any martial arts schools that need instructors


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

allie said:


> hi.thinking about moving to cyprus, and wondered if you new of any martial arts schools that need instructors



Hi allie, welcome to the forum.
Which part of Cyprus are you thinking of moving to?
There are quite a few martial arts schools ofo ne sort or another in the Paphos area, I dotn know about other areas of Cyprus.
I would suggest that you google to see if any on them have websites and contact them that way to see if any are looking for instructors.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There is a good tai kwon do (sp?) club in Larnaca, not far from the Cineplex and I believe there is a karate school in the Mackenzie area and a judo club somewhere near St Lazarus Church. I don't know if they need instructors


----------

